# Buck in my Flip table for hoof trimming



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is some pictures of my herd sire into the flip table

This is Tubby saying hello









This is a side shot of Tubby I'm guessing he weighs 250 he is about 3 to 4 yrs old and is only grass feed










Front of the shoot










him in the shoot and squeezed down 









Him on his side










and the bottom gate opening for trimming 









Hope this helps with those that wanted more pictures


----------



## LouLou (Mar 12, 2009)

nice table, nice buck. looks a lot easier than tying up with a halter!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE it! That is such a neat little table...did you guys build it yourself?? Nice buck...but he looks so stinky.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice table...I wish I had one... it would be... so much easier..... :thumb:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG I LOVE this! Looks like it works great even for the big fellas. 
I already pointed my hubby towards this next project.


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Pam you should come up and check it out I'm just about 30 min up the road from you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam you should come up and check it out I'm just about 30 min up the road from you.


 LOL.... not sure.... if I can.... been pretty busy lately.... thanks for the invite though.... :wink: .... your lucky to have that table...saves on the back.... :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I have never seen anything like that for a goat.

Question. Is that not stressful on them? Do they freak out? I am afraid my goats would go crazy kicking and TRYING to get out. :shrug:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

Well once you have the goat squeezed down the wont be able to do anything just like a calf shoot.

My goats actually line up to get in to there funniest thing I have ever seen once I open up the gate they are fighting to get into it.


----------

